# Stud wanted



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi All
Would like to breed Toffee just the once and am looking for a stud in the yorks humberside area, pls let me know if anyone would like to help. Toffee is chocolate and 2 yrs old.
Pam


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

has toffay had any health tests yet, 


is she English or american cross toy or minni poodle, what size of stud are you after. are you wanting him to have health tests. what about colour prefrence of stud.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am sure their will be someone close to you .. health testing would be good for one parent at least .... DNA for PRA.

Good luck in your search... maybe add when she will be in season ... to your post


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

*stud*

She should be in season around sept


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

As Kendal and JoJo have both said please consider health testing of either Toffee or the stud dog but preferably both. It is so important for us potential puppy buyers to know that we are buying a healthy puppy.  What type of Cockapoo is she? Are you looking for the same cross to breed her with?

Just out of interest are you breeding because you would like another dog yourself or are you interested in producing F2s? 

I find it very interesting as there are many choices to be made when looking for a Cockapoo. It is good to know how a breeder approaches things.


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

*stud*

Of course i would have Toffee health tested and would like to breed her with an f1, she has been bred with a toy poodle, she is quite small, have seen a few lately who are quite a bit bigger than her.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

pammy67 said:


> Of course i would have Toffee health tested and would like to breed her with an f1, she has been bred with a toy poodle, she is quite small, have seen a few lately who are quite a bit bigger than her.


Good luck with finding a stud and make sure you share the puppy pictures!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

pammy67 said:


> Of course i would have Toffee health tested and would like to breed her with an f1, she has been bred with a toy poodle, she is quite small, have seen a few lately who are quite a bit bigger than her.


so has she already had a litter to the poodle ? was she tested before that breeding, how old was she at that breeding, and if she had pups how long has it been since she had them?


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

kendal said:


> so has she already had a litter to the poodle ? was she tested before that breeding, how old was she at that breeding, and if she had pups how long has it been since she had them?


no she has not had a litter , i want to breed her with a f1 cockapoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

pammy67 said:


> Of course i would have Toffee health tested and would like to breed her with an f1, *she has been bred with a toy poodle*, she is quite small, have seen a few lately who are quite a bit bigger than her.


I think Kendal took this to mean that she had had a litter from a toy poodle rather than was bred from a Toy Poodle.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

pammy67 said:


> no she has not had a litter , i want to breed her with a f1 cockapoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so sorry, the way i red it was that she had beeen bred with a toy poodle rather than her dad being a toy poodle. 


it is incradable hard to find a toy stud. most stud adverts a very vauge not telling you if they are english/ american toy/mini they should realy give more details. 



are you wanting to breed her with an American or English Toy. have you spoken to your vet about if they can do the tests or if you will need to go to a certen vet somewhere els, best to get this all sorted out at the same time as stud hunting so you can get it all sorted as soon as.


have you red up about breeding, are you prepared for any problems that may ocor how ever rare. 


her temprament could change (been spoken about resently with mum eating puppys)

complication meaning loosing the pupies or mum even both. 

if she needs a c section can you aford it as your insurance wont cover it. 

can you keep the pups if you can find homes for them, or if the owners change their mind or had the pups back after a couple of months. if not less. 


have you worked out what insurance company you are going to get the puppy insurance with so you can send them with 4 weeks insurance.


----------



## ehetheringt5 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi Pammy, 

I know it's a while since you posted this but did you ever find a stud for toffee? I'm looking into putting my puppy Teddy (11 months old, working cockapoo F1 with parental pedigree) to stud, he is such a lovely and affectionate boy but not yet proven so would be interested in knowing if you are still looking or know anyone who is as he is always stopped in the street by people saying how beautiful he is so I would love to see what any pups would be like! We live in Kingston upon Hull. It would also be great if anyone has any advise, initially only looking for expenses if we find a suitable bitch. 

Ellie


----------

